#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  اغتيال محافظ الإسكندرية واعتقال قيادي من القاعدة بالعراق

## رويتر

أعلنت الشرطة العراقية أن محافظ مدينة الإسكندرية جنوبي بغداد قتل مع أربعة من مرافقيه الخميس بانفجار عبوة ناسفة كانت مزروعة على أحد جانبي الطريق التي يستخدمها موكبه، بينما قتل أربعة أشخاص وجرح ثمانية آخرين بانفجار عبوة ناسفة استهدفت طابوراً للسيارات عند محطة وقود.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا اتخضيت أول ما شفت العنوان دهّ!  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا اتخضيت أول ما شفت العنوان دهّ!


وأنا أول مرة أعرف أن العراق فيها محافظة إسمها الإسكندرية

----------


## Emad.

خضتني ياجدع ياعم ابقي فسر ربنا يسترك
لبيب راجل محترم وجدع وله يد من حديد علي كل الوحوش ومصدقنا جه عندنا اسكندرينا لايجعلها بحق عروس البحر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هى االعراق كمان فيه اسكندريه  :: 

طيب انا مكنتش اعرف بقى  ::

----------

